# Severn Class RNLI Lifeboat



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I thought I would do something a bit different so he she is. The HUll is now together. A little bit of puttying and sanding didn't hurt anyone. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That looks like a neat boat... kit might not be so neat with the fit. I can't say I have ever seen one of these built.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've made this kit. It is a great model to build with lots of detail including a complete interior on the top deck.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Gents. I am looking forward to the Build also.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks for showing and this will be an interesting project, I'm looking forward to seeing this kit built up.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Yep it should be a fun one.....Cheers mark


----------



## philp (Jul 20, 2004)

Been thinking about getting one of these as it fits the rest of the scale collection.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

So far it has gone together rather nicely. Get one and you would be pretty happy.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Haven't you finished it yet????:drunk:
Jeez yer a slacker.....

Chris.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Thanks for showing and this will be an interesting project, I'm looking forward to seeing this kit built up.


 

Ditto! rr


----------

